# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 11

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

iOS 11 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

iOS 11 transforms the iPad

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> Are you beta-curious? Here's what it does to the iPad Pro and Pencil.

----------


## Airicist

The best parts of iOS 11 on iPhone

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> A look at iOS public beta on the iPhone, which is full of little surprises.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 11 Beta | Hands-on

Published on Jun 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> The iOS public beta is available now for iPhone and iPad. It has better multitasking, drag and drop, a files app, and so much more we can't fit it all into this video, but we crammed in as much as we could.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 11 completely transforms the iPad

Published on Jun 29, 2017




> iOS 11 feels like a completely new beast on the iPad. While the final version of iOS 11 is not coming until later this fall, Apple just launched the public beta. Here’s a preview of what you can expect.

----------


## Airicist

7 drastic changes coming to your iPhone with iOS 11

Published on Aug 4, 2017




> After updating to iOS 11, some of the changes just might catch you off guard. Here are the seven biggest changes to be aware of.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 11 features explained

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> The new operating system from Apple, iOS 11, was recently announced along side a new line of iPhones at Apple's keynote. Features including Animoji, Portrait lighting, and Face ID are all built into iOS 11 with the new iPhone X. There are also features in iOS 11 designed to work across a variety of Apple devices. These include a new control centre, improved Siri, and multi-tasking.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iOS 11 review

Published on Sep 19, 2017

----------

